# Is perseverance common?



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I've noticed that in any thread people at the beginning take part actively, gradually they don't come any more...They are bored...It is a pity, no subject is interesting enough for them....They just like to change...is this human nature? Are we really big music amateurs? or we are just chatters?

I am not like this.

Martin, worried.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

They may have no more to contribute but still be reading the thread. The cynical part of me thinks we lose interest after we run out of knowledge to spew unto the world, thus can draw no more attention to ourselves, but I don't really believe this. I know there are threads I follow with great interest like the Great Lesser Known Symphonies thread. I learn a lot from them. I just don't have any more to contribute at the moment. (. . . and there was much rejoicing.)


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

Sometimes there are some replies to one's post that attack him or he might interpret the reply in some other way (e.g. "oh, you don't have to be like that or like that". Pure subjective interpretation). Then again there are those kind of people who just want to pick a fight over any subject. Probably they have too much free time or in some very rare situations they have right and they express their own opinion which happens to be in contradiction with the poster's.

I think these things help too. You take part actively, you're interested, you reply back then someone does something from the above and that's that ( it doesn't mean that this happens to everybody).

And as Weston said, you follow one thread but you don't really have something to contribute with.

Human nature? Well, would this explain the posters with over 2000 posts?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Three kind of individuals?*

Maybe more...

But:

- People willing to learn and know almost nothing (extreme a)
- People willing to show off (extreme b)
- People in the middle.

- People (b) have a short life, once they have demonstrated they know a lot, what else?
- People (a) will go to different groups maybe and sometimes, when the group becomes (fighting, arguing, etc), they will quit and go elsewhere.
- People in the middle, I really don't know... They are showing honestly what they know but they're willing to learn...I think I am here.....I hope I am here even if some people think I am (b) type because of my music list (it is big)...I am not. I have a lot to learn, but I am not interested in many composers....I don't like very much American composers...nor British...I know a lot about Russian music because I like it.

Sincerely

Martin

:tiphat:


----------



## Falstaft (Mar 27, 2010)

I don't know Martin, not all of us have the stamina to continually comment, even if the thread interests us. Call it "forum fatigue."


----------



## AmateurComposer (Sep 13, 2009)

*Don't worry, Martin*



myaskovsky2002 said:


> I've noticed that in any thread people at the beginning take part actively, gradually they don't come any more...They are bored...It is a pity, no subject is interesting enough for them....They just like to change...is this human nature? Are we really big music amateurs? or we are just chatters?
> 
> I am not like this.
> 
> Martin, worried.


It is nice to read what other people have to say. It is nice to be able to respond and/or comment when one feels that (s)he has something worthwhile to contribute. But is it an obligation to keep posting regardless of circumstances? Why?

In my opinion, refraining from posting does not necessarily imply boredom or lack of interest.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Yes, I think it's a lot more complex than lack of interest. After all, we're all people who have lives outside of the forums.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Lol*



> Yes, I think it's a lot more complex than lack of interest. After all, we're all people who have lives outside of the forums.


Do you think I don't? I am not retired, I have a job, a wife...two grown up kids and two dogs..LOL. But I love music, I love learning also...I love to help people also when they are willing to be helped... I feel I need some help with many things and I can help in many others... I was surprised that many times my name is still there (as the last comment) and I don't like that...I feel "alone"...That's why I decided to create this thread...to try to understand...You will see my name in multiple threads...do you think that I have nothing else to do? I'm sorry that is not true at all. But my wife and my kids don't like my music...you are my-musical-family guys!

Martin


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Statistical wise, 27 TC members have viewed this thread, 7 members have posted, and 107 visitors (those who are surfing the web and not registered) have also viewed it as well. 

That said, I sincerely believe that we are educating ourselves and certainly others who just stop by to read an article here, whether or not they decide to reply to a post or thread topic. 

Kh


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

Normally threads have a few members who have a discussion between themselves, and while it's interesting for a time, all conversations do end, as sometimes people simply run out of things to say. Also, at a point, newcomers to the thread may be discouraged from posting by having to read up on pages of discussion to get a general sense of the direction the thread is moving.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*This is not a music thread...*

Then many people would think is boring...But sometimes we want to make things clear...Each time you introduce yourself, everybody welcomes you very warmly...nevertheless...after the "welcomes"...you can say thanks, comment..NOBODY WILL ANSWER YOU ANY MORE. You are forgotten! I tried this in *two lists*. I thanked the guys and no answer at all. That's the main reason I came here and opened this little discussion...Have you noticed the first time you introduced yourself...everybbody was kind and you answered and thanked... and nobody answerd you in return??????

La vita è dura! LOL

Martin


----------



## AmateurComposer (Sep 13, 2009)

*Why the pessimism?*



myaskovsky2002 said:


> Then many people would think is boring...But sometimes we want to make things clear...Each time you introduce yourself, everybody welcomes you very warmly...nevertheless...after the "welcomes"...you can say thanks, comment..NOBODY WILL ANSWER YOU ANY MORE. You are forgotten! I tried this in *two lists*. I thanked the guys and no answer at all. That's the main reason I came here and opened this little discussion...Have you noticed the first time you introduced yourself...everybbody was kind and you answered and thanked... and nobody answerd you in return??????
> 
> La vita è dura! LOL
> 
> Martin


I do not see any justification for your pessimism. In my view, the purpose of the forum is to exchange ideas. Exchanges of manners and formalities are nice to have, but not essentials. *Cheer up*!!!


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey AmateurComposer, you're talking about pessimism like it's a bad thing. Pessimism is the best possible protection against life's hard knocks. Set your expectations at rock bottom and everything that happens is either neutral or positive.

And while we're about it let's have three cheers for apathy.

Hip....Hip....oh forget it


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Not optimistic nor pessimistic*

But...

When I was welcomed (when I introduced myself) I answered to everybody saying thanks...The last peson who was there it was ME!!!!!

Optimistic/Pessimistic...Non applicable.

Realistic !

Yes.


----------



## AmateurComposer (Sep 13, 2009)

Chris said:


> Hey AmateurComposer, you're talking about pessimism like it's a bad thing. Pessimism is the best possible protection against life's hard knocks. Set your expectations at rock bottom and everything that happens is either neutral or positive.
> 
> And while we're about it let's have three cheers for apathy.
> 
> Hip....Hip....oh forget it


As one who experienced "life's hard knocks" I disagree with you. A person can be an optimist and a devil advocate at the same time. My motto is: "Strive for the best while preparing for the worst"

And don't count on me to have even a single cheer for apathy.



myaskovsky2002 said:


> But...
> 
> When I was welcomed (when I introduced myself) I answered to everybody saying thanks...The last peson who was there it was ME!!!!!
> 
> ...


Realistically, since you insist on being the last poster in the thread, I will not challenge you. Go ahead and have fun.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I've noticed that in any thread people at the beginning take part actively, gradually they don't come any more...They are bored...It is a pity, no subject is interesting enough for them....They just like to change...is this human nature? Are we really big music amateurs? or we are just chatters?
> 
> I am not like this.
> 
> Martin, worried.


Dunno. But I suppose I could impart what I do know.

One of the teachers of the photographer, Henri Cartier Bresson, from whom he borrowed the idea of 'the decisive moment' inspired me a decade ago. Every moment.....like the moment which is a product of [Force x distance] .... has a purpose. What do we do with ours? Do we spend it on the internet, squandering it, instead of focussing on the purpose of each moment?

I like the internet a lot - but it's not my first love :lol:

I am trying to renew in myself, that 'purposeful moment', so that I am not just knee-jerking and becoming a vegetable like the X-Factor generation, or the sofa couch lay about who turns on music; t.v.; the airwaves - anything to fend off the silence which we're growing more unused to in this crowded world.

Of course - there's always room for chatter! But it is St Stephens' Day - and sometimes family and friends and me, myself and I come first before the internet forum! :tiphat:


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I hate chat, I come here because people are interesting...the great thing, you can choose your subject. I was part of a French group before where many people spoke about uninteresting stuff for you...I think this thread is coming into an end. I wanted to know why once people welcome you and you answer you have no more answers...Nobody "answered" my question.

Then, no more...

Martin


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> When I was welcomed (when I introduced myself) I answered to everybody saying thanks...The last peson who was there it was ME!!!!!


That just means the formality of the 'introductions' has come to a natural end. After all, if you joined a gathering of people in a room, you'd spend a bit of time saying hello, and then get on with the real conversations. That's what's happened here - after the introductions you dived into the various discussions and then the party really began.

As for the fizzling out of threads - as somone pointed out above, ordinary conversation is like that too. Sooner or later people have said all they have to say, or have time to say - for the present, at least. But I don't see any shortage of discussion in this forum about all sorts of interesting matters, and we're all free to join in, or not. I suppose the time to worry would be if _all_ the threads were fizzling out.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I've noticed that in any thread people at the beginning take part actively, gradually they don't come any more...They are bored...It is a pity, no subject is interesting enough for them....They just like to change...is this human nature? Are we really big music amateurs? or we are just chatters?
> 
> I am not like this.
> 
> Martin, worried.


You probably think too much.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

> You probably think too much.


OMG Harpsichorde...you are the only one who thinks I think.

LOL LOL.....

non cogito ergo sum (Cartes Des)

Martin


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> non cogito ergo sum *(Cartes Des)*


You very badly misspelt René Descartes.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Well, the 'Des-cartes' root is 'from Cartesius', however yes I haven't seen it come across in this inverted form 'Cartes Des' before.

Whilst we're nitpicking (wec lome Tin mar!)



> non cogito ergo sum


in Descartes' First item of knowledge, it was not the Cogito which gave rise to Being either in his proposition. The non Cogito has its equivalence in being brain-dead like a lump of chair  That would suggest, Martin is taking the piste!

Head_case :tiphat: (Decoder extraordinaire)


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Martin is ....*

Martin is a diletante...he tries to speak many languages but he's not able to speak anyone right, the worst thing is he doesn't mind...He just laughes...For him life is a joke, he's not a perfectionnist...he's rather a "dolce far niente" lover. He is not smart but sometimes he can be very funny. Nothing is serious for him...He seldom speks seriously, he's never completely angry.

Happy new year

Martin


----------

